# Any boater or sailing enthusiast's ?



## biggs682 (29 Feb 2020)

My new job is working for a marine based repairer
And i can't believe how enthusiastic some of the owners get over the smallest thing


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Feb 2020)

You need to elaborate.


----------



## Drago (29 Feb 2020)

I kayak a bit, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Feb 2020)

I don't wear them anymore


----------



## oldwheels (29 Feb 2020)

I have had too many boats starting with Canadian canoe and going on to dinghys and then keelboats. Had to give up sailing as other commitments meant I could not use the boat enough to justify the amount of work involved. A Wayfarer was my favourite dinghy and Hunter 19 was the fastest keel boat. This is probably why I have no money tho’ keeping a boat where I live is relatively cheap. We used to lay our own moorings until the Crown Estate got their grubby hands on the area and everything is now organised with trots of moorings and a marina which is really a floating caravan park with water and electricity laid on.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2020)

Just a kayak now, but been messing about with boats since I was 12 years old, I have the RYA coastal day skipper and sailed down to Gibraltar and back with my parents.


----------



## Duc gas (29 Feb 2020)

Only learned to sail 5 years ago and absolutely love it.... just back from a few days sailing from Gibraltar to Malaga. Haven't invested yet but looking for a boat share possibly in Greece. Been slightly put off with maintenance costs and as the saying goes.....

If it flies,floats or xuckx ,rent it 😂


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Feb 2020)

I make sails like this. I can understand why some boat owners get picky over the smallest thing.


----------



## screenman (29 Feb 2020)

Played on the water for over 40 years power and sail, not doing much now but who knows what the future will bring. One thing I know is boat stands for bung out another thousand


----------



## Oldfentiger (29 Feb 2020)

Was involved with power boats through water skiing.
When I hung up my skis, I concentrated instead on boat driving for tournaments. Drivers being licenced based on ability and experience, I worked up from club level, regional, national and finally international.
When I gained my International licence there were only six of us in the UK.
I had some good times and made many friends within the sport.
I believe much of the boat control is computerised these days, bloody wusses!


----------



## slowmotion (29 Feb 2020)

Lots, since the age of six. I've been in some terrible scrapes but I love it. 

Useless fact alert: Did you know that the average time that privately owned boats are used is 40 minutes per year?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Lots, since the age of six. I've been in some terrible scrapes but I love it.
> 
> Useless fact alert: Did you know that the average time that privately owned boats are used is 40 minutes per year?



I can easily believe the 40 minute fact for sure 



steveindenmark said:


> You need to elaborate.



I have just been amazed at the costs involved and how much use the average owner gets out of them .


----------



## sheddy (29 Feb 2020)

No need to buy a boat. Simply stand in the shower tearing up £50 notes.


----------



## derrick (29 Feb 2020)

Have done a lot of sailing over the years.
But would have loved to have been involved in these 
View: https://youtu.be/gbuoQHUc-Jk


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Feb 2020)

I have a dinghy, a Mirror. Haven't used it for a few years, in fact if anyone wants it they can have it  

Currently stored in Crosby, Merseyside.

Andrew


----------



## midlife (29 Feb 2020)

GP14, Mirror and Seacat in my youth


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2020)

Another Mirror dinghy owner here. I also have a 10' rowing dinghy and a part-finished self designed/built 7' one (part finished coz I cut the bottom out to modify it after the first river tests showed it wasn't as stable as I'd like)

I loved it when I got out regularly but sadly none of them have been used for a few years and I probably should sell up (space for more bikes.)


----------



## derrick (4 Mar 2020)

A photo i took a few years ago, Sailing in the solent, Part of Fishers Green sailing club.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Mar 2020)

Have owned and raced a number of dinghys ( lasers , supernovas, Lightning’s and British moths )over the last 25 years . Still love it as much as I did when I started. I race most sundays all year round and Wednesday evenings in the summer at a small club in leamington spa 😀


----------



## gavgav (5 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Another Mirror dinghy owner here. I also have a 10' rowing dinghy and a part-finished self designed/built 7' one (part finished coz I cut the bottom out to modify it after the first river tests showed it wasn't as stable as I'd like)
> 
> I loved it when I got out regularly but sadly none of them have been used for a few years and I probably should sell up (space for more bikes.)


That Genesis would fit in one of those gaps nicely


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Mar 2020)

As a side issue and as a blatant plug for my club . If anyone ever fancies a go sailing in none threatening environment just google leamington spa sailing club. We are a really welcoming and friendly bunch and really surportive of beginners. Plus we have a bar lol . What more could anyone want 😂😀


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> As a side issue and as a blatant plug for my club . If anyone ever fancies a go sailing in none threatening environment just google leamington spa sailing club. We are a really welcoming and friendly bunch and really surportive of beginners. Plus we have a bar lol . What more could anyone want 😂😀


If only i was closer.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

No one going to admit to being a rear admiral?


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> No one going to admit to being a rear admiral?


I was bar manager at our local sailing club. Thats pretty high ranking.🍻


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2020)

I have a request today to get a price for someone to have his motor yachts fuel tank internally polished !!!

I was tempted to offer him some pledge


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I can easily believe the 40 minute fact for sure. I have just been amazed at the costs involved and how much use the average owner gets out of them .


 I've thought a little about this, the problem is boats are so conspicuous if on a mooring, in a marina or a dinghy compound that anyone passing by regularly can roughly estimate usage.
No one will ever comment on the bag of golf clubs , tennis raquet or running shoes stashed away for years in a cupboard at someones home.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> As a side issue and as a blatant plug for my club . If anyone ever fancies a go sailing in none threatening environment just google leamington spa sailing club. We are a really welcoming and friendly bunch and really surportive of beginners. Plus we have a bar lol . What more could anyone want 😂😀


Non threatening? You sail on a puddle! Having said that I have often sailed on the Avon in St Nics park (Sea Scout Leader). I used to race Fireballs and Darts in my youth, now it is Fevas or more often than not the safety boat.


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Non threatening? You sail on a puddle! Having said that I have often sailed on the Avon in St Nics park (Sea Scout Leader). I used to race Fireballs and Darts in my youth, now it is Fevas or more often than not the safety boat.


Do love a fireball. Am half thinking about another one.


----------



## snorri (12 Mar 2020)

I've owned a few sailing vessels, National 18, Mirror, Flying 15, Achilles 24, Tiki 26, also crewed on Eventide, Tumlaren and the first 8metre Cruiser Racer built on the Clyde in 1951. 
Present vessel is a home built yacht mooring lighter.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Mar 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Non threatening? You sail on a puddle! Having said that I have often sailed on the Avon in St Nics park (Sea Scout Leader). I used to race Fireballs and Darts in my youth, now it is Fevas or more often than not the safety boat.


St Nics in Warwick ? If so, we have something in common as my first sailing club was Warwick, the site of which is where the sea scouts now use for boat parking . 😀


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2020)

One of my boats going well up Loch Linnhe in a cruise in company hence the photo not taken by me. Never got round to sorting the sail number. Good cruiser and more robust than the later models. She is still going and locally owned and the name shortened to a more appropriate Gull.


----------



## Globalti (16 May 2020)

Perhaps some of the seasoned vets on here would give me some advice? My sailing experience is limited to a week-long tour of the Sound of Jura in a Bayraider, which wasn't very comfortable, plus a couple of other trips. We will soon be living beside a Scottish loch and I want a rowing boat for exercise and because I do enjoy rowing. It will only be me and Mrs Gti plus the occasional visitor so wouldn't need to seat more than four. I'd like to be able to take it and row it on different lochs so a trailer and a boat light enough for two ageing people to manage is what we need. I do like the idea of a traditional wooden skiff as we've been enjoying the videos of Leo Goolden restoring Tally Ho on Youtube so I wouldn't want fibreglass. I like the look of the Acorn skiff, which is a design by Ian Oughtred, a nice elegant, fast lightweight skiff in almost any length you want.

There are a couple of disused boathouses near us on the loch, we could re-roof one I guess but there's no jetty and we would have to keep the boat in a rather reedy little sheltered bay, meaning we would need a canvas cover, a small jetty and some kind of mooring if the National Park allowed them. Is all this a bit of a pipe dream? Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> One of my boats going well up Loch Linnhe in a cruise in company hence the photo not taken by me. Never got round to sorting the sail number. Good cruiser and more robust than the later models. She is still going and locally owned and the name shortened to a more appropriate Gull.
> View attachment 522679


For the purists note the round porthole in the fore cabin. Later models were square. The sail number can be made out but it is CR34 in case of doubt.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Perhaps some of the seasoned vets on here would give me some advice? My sailing experience is limited to a week-long tour of the Sound of Jura in a Bayraider, which wasn't very comfortable, plus a couple of other trips. We will soon be living beside a Scottish loch and I want a rowing boat for exercise and because I do enjoy rowing. It will only be me and Mrs Gti plus the occasional visitor so wouldn't need to seat more than four. I'd like to be able to take it and row it on different lochs so a trailer and a boat light enough for two ageing people to manage is what we need. I do like the idea of a traditional wooden skiff as we've been enjoying the videos of Leo Goolden restoring Tally Ho on Youtube so I wouldn't want fibreglass. I like the look of the Acorn skiff, which is a design by Ian Oughtred, a nice elegant, fast lightweight skiff in almost any length you want.
> 
> There are a couple of disused boathouses near us on the loch, we could re-roof one I guess but there's no jetty and we would have to keep the boat in a rather reedy little sheltered bay, meaning we would need a canvas cover, a small jetty and some kind of mooring if the National Park allowed them. Is all this a bit of a pipe dream? Any thoughts or comments?


While a traditional wooden skiff is very appealing and I rather fancy one myself there are drawbacks. One of the Ian Oughtred ones was for sale near me and I did consider it. If you are not very experienced with boats they are rather narrow beam I think. length and beam is more important than the number of seats. It is not like buying a car. If purely for rowing a double ender is ok but putting an outboard on has drawbacks without a transom.
Having had too many boats over the years I would go for fibreglass as wood needs to be well looked after or rot can set in very quickly. There are many factors to take into account re shape and size but not being currently active in that field I am not able to advise on specific boats and their handling.
For your use I think nothing less than 4.5 metres length but beam I am afraid I go by eye. A long keel also makes for easier rowing as you can keep a straight line better. Could you borrow a few boats to try out which would be better than just jumping in and possibly making an expensive mistake?
Trailers are a different ball game again and there are good and bad features there also as some are easier to use for launch and recovery than others.
A bit long winded perhaps but it is a very wide field.


----------



## Globalti (16 May 2020)

That was what I thought. Thanks for the advice. The alternative is a Canadian canoe, which would be stable and could even take us down suitable rivers. Easier to transport and pull out of the water too.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> That was what I thought. Thanks for the advice. The alternative is a Canadian canoe, which would be stable and could even take us down suitable rivers. Easier to transport and pull out of the water too.


I used to have the use of a Canadian 18 ft wooden canoe called Susquehanna ( not sure of the spelling now) which we used on Loch Lomond. We being wife and 2 children. It was really good but you had to learn how to paddle it on one side only which needs a twisting stroke to keep on a straight line. Not sure about rivers with it tho’ and side winds could be a problem. There was a detachable side bracket which could take a small outboard but we never used it.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 May 2020)

I love to sail yachts in the Greek islands. I have sailed flotilla and bare boat. It is very relaxing. I havnt been the last few years due to changes in circumstances, but hope to be back sometime.


----------



## Hover Fly (16 May 2020)

(I worked on hire rowing boats once upon a time). As said wooden boats take a lot of looking after, daily soaking, varnish repairs, etc. Definitely go for fibreglass . Good wood boats make some nice ones, with wooden finishing, seats, etc.


----------



## slowmotion (17 May 2020)

Another vote for GRP. Wooden boats are lovely but the maintenance is a major headache. A friend has a beautiful clinker built Folkboat, varnished throughout with top of the range epoxy. It costs an absolute fortune every year, but he knew that when he got it built in the Baltic and he is quite prepared to pay. I wouldn't be, but I'm not a City lawyer.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have the use of a Canadian 18 ft wooden canoe called Susquehanna ( not sure of the spelling now) which we used on Loch Lomond. We being wife and 2 children. It was really good but you had to learn how to paddle it on one side only which needs a twisting stroke to keep on a straight line. Not sure about rivers with it tho’ and side winds could be a problem. There was a detachable side bracket which could take a small outboard but we never used it.


Further to the bit about canoes. Last summer [or mebbe the one before] I was over at Kilchoan on Ardnamurchan and met a couple of blokes with Canadian type canoes who did a lot of open sea cruising with them. At that time they were doing a circuit of Mull I seem to remember. I think you would have to be very experienced to do this sort of thing. I have seen some pretty rough seas at the entrance to Loch Sunart for example caused by tidal conditions and doubt that an open boat of that type and size could survive.


----------



## Globalti (2 Jun 2020)

Susquehanna is a place on Vancouver Island, I seem to remember from walking the West Coast Trail.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> Susquehanna is a place on Vancouver Island, I seem to remember from walking the West Coast Trail.


The canoe in fact belonged to my managing director who was American and had it shipped over to Scotland from the USA. He never used it and allowed me free use of it. He was a bootlegger of the old school as quite a few of the Scotch distillers of that time were.


----------



## Hudson1984 (12 Jun 2020)

I'm hoping to jump into Kayaking when things ease off. Sadly my cycling days are behind me due to a poorly hip


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2020)

My Wayfarer being pursued by an Enterprise in the Diorlinn in a Round Calve Island race.


----------



## derrick (27 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> My Wayfarer being pursued by an Enterprise in the Diorlinn in a Round Calve Island race.
> View attachment 532726


I learnt to sail in a Wayfarer.👍


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> I learnt to sail in a Wayfarer.👍


Lovely boats. I often sailed single handed. My only near miss was when teaching a novice out in the Sound which has very fluky winds. I was only a few weeks out of hospital after losing a kidney and should have had more sense.When we got hit by a gust she held on to everything and the water was nearly over the gunnel. Fortunately her foot slipped, she lost her grip on the tiller and the boat came head to wind with no problem. I don't think she heard me yelling to let everything go. If we had gone over I was dead for sure.


----------



## Lozz360 (11 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I have a request today to get a price for someone to have his motor yachts fuel tank internally polished !!!
> 
> I was tempted to offer him some pledge


I know this thread is a few months old, but I presume he was asking for the fuel to be polished following the winter lay up?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2020)

Lozz360 said:


> I know this thread is a few months old, but I presume he was asking for the fuel to be polished following the winter lay up?


Correct


----------



## francovendee (22 Aug 2020)

I'm another with a Mirror. I had it given to me 12 years ago in a very poor state. It was touch and go whether to repair it or scrap it. A lot of work over a winter but worth it. 
I only sail it on local lakes but apart from the boom being a little too low I love it.
I don't use it enough really as given a choice between boat or bike the bike usually wins.
When I lived in the UK I kept a small sailing boat at Keyhaven, a most lovely place. 
I've still got fond memories of sailing across to the I.O.W with a friend who's now sadly ill with dementia.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Sep 2020)

cisamcgu said:


> I have a dinghy, a Mirror. Haven't used it for a few years, in fact if anyone wants it they can have it
> 
> Currently stored in Crosby, Merseyside.
> 
> Andrew



Don't tempt me! Black Ewe wouldn't be happy!



oldwheels said:


> My Wayfarer being pursued by an Enterprise in the Diorlinn in a Round Calve Island race.
> View attachment 532726



A wooden masted Enterprise! excellent - I had E-2694 for some time, it was my uncles but had sat un-used for a number of years, my dad and I did it up and I used it, but not as much as I should have as I was scared I wouldn't get it back up if I capsized it or I'd turn up at the sailing club and no one else would so I couldn't take it out. 

It got loaned out to a few of my uncles friends after I'd gone off to uni, someone wanted to do it up and was told that was fine, but if they changed their mind / thought it too much work to return it - they found it too much work and burned it.

I learned to sail in Toppers, tried lasers but I just fall out of them! 
Worked at a watersports centre for a summer job at uni and a number of years ago took a Wayfairer down Coniston to Peel Island swallows and amazons style


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> Don't tempt me! Black Ewe wouldn't be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great dinghy the Wayfarer and they undertook some North Atlantic journeys from Scotland to Iceland as I remember and a few books were written about cruising in them. My own one had a metal centreboard as I often sailed single handed out off Ardnamurchan Point and the west of Mull.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Great dinghy the Wayfarer and they undertook some North Atlantic journeys from Scotland to Iceland as I remember and a few books were written about cruising in them. My own one had a metal centreboard as I often sailed single handed out off Ardnamurchan Point and the west of Mull.



I never took to them quite in the same way I did the enterprise, the ones I sailed were owned by the watersports centre and if you went over you had to be towed in to have the boat pumped out as the bouncy tank across the back prevented bailing by simply getting up speed, the one exception being the Wayfairer World where the rear tank was angled so a bit of speed would slop some over the transom. In contrast the Ent had transom flaps.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> I never took to them quite in the same way I did the enterprise, the ones I sailed were owned by the watersports centre and if you went over you had to be towed in to have the boat pumped out as the bouncy tank across the back prevented bailing by simply getting up speed, the one exception being the Wayfairer World where the rear tank was angled so a bit of speed would slop some over the transom. In contrast the Ent had transom flaps.


The Wayfarer had a big buoyancy compartment at the stern which also doubled as storage and more buoyancy under the foredeck. I also added bags on each side as where I sailed if you went over you were very much on your own. I never put her over but had a near miss with a learner I was teaching in the middle of the Sound of Mull. If we had gone over on that occasion I was dead for sure as I was only 6 weeks after having a kidney removed but fortunately the learner slipped and let go the main and tiller. The boat came head to wind and sat there no problem.


----------



## oldworld (1 Dec 2020)

Another Mirror owner here. Like many other Mirrors it was being given away and was in poor order. All repaired now and sails well.
I was given an old wooden Enterprise before the Mirror. 
I had plans to repair it until I found the rot was too extensive. Even the wooden mast had separated into two halves. 
I felt sad when I cut it up with the jigsaw. 
Sailed various boats since the 70's and my favourite was a GP14. Far better than a Wayfarer.
Had a Drascombe Lugger for a while. Very safe but slow and boring.
Lasers were fun and the topper we had was indestructible, had years of abuse when the kids were small.


----------



## derrick (1 Dec 2020)

One of my fireballs.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Dec 2020)

Sailed mostly lasers and supernovas in my 20 years on the water . At the moment my wife and I have fleet of two British moths , a Comet and a Lightning 368. Moth is the top pic, comet the bottom one .


----------



## snorri (2 Dec 2020)

I think the first sailing vessel we sailed as young lads was an airborne lifeboat designed by Uffa Fox to be slung under an aircraft and dropped into the sea beside any casualties from downed aircraft. There were two in the area which people had acquired and rigged in a manner which provided a faster performance for day sailing/racing.
The most enjoyable sailing was crewing for a number of years on Sonda, a classic vessel...
http://www.harrisonbutlerassociation.com/PhotoArchive/SondaMcGruer/Article3027.html


----------



## Colin Grigson (16 Dec 2020)

I’ve just bought my twins a new Optimist each. They’ve been sailing at the local club for a couple of years now so hopefully they’ll keep it up. I used to sail with my dad, crossing the channel often and the Bay of Biscay a few times. Not in a large yacht either ... a 26’ Westerly Centaur - lots of fun


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

I crewed for my old man when I was a kid. He had an ancient wooden Firefly, we were so uncompetitive it was comedic but they were happy times!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Dec 2020)

Just picked up our new canoe after waiting a year. 17-6 of carbon and kevlar loveliness


----------

